# POOL CUES of EFREN BATA REYES!



## AnitoKid (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi friends! Would love to share something with
you. Here is an interesting read about the pool cues
used by Efren Reyes. 

The post was written by one of my good friends, Mark Verzo.
It was originally published on April 7, 2007. I have
permission to repost it, friends.

It is a good read, friends. Much thanks for looking, everyone!

*Link is here, friends.


*


----------



## AnitoKid (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is the follow-up post to the article on the pool cues used 
by Efren Bata Reyes! 

Much thanks to my online buddies and friends who shared their 
thoughts about the billiard cues used by The Magician!

It is an interesting read, friends. Hope you like it.
Much thanks for looking everyone!


*Link is here, friends!


*


----------

